# First time home buyers tax credit



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

I bought my first home this year and I am unlcear if I will qualify for the HBTC because my home is brand new. I get possession in December but I wont get title until sometime next year. 

Do I have to have title to get the tax credit? I have already paid the down payment.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

This link will help you .http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/gncy/bdgt/2009/fqhbtc-eng.html


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

looks like the house has to be registered in the tax system so you may have to wait until 2012 to claim the credit.


----------

